
Popular PPAs removed by Developer due to expectations of unpaid work - knaik94
https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf
======
jude-
Good. Developers deserve to be compensated for their work. I hope we see more
of this.

------
mariuolo
That was two months ago...

------
app4soft
Those PPAs removed today?

